# Winter Sunrises



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NICE PIC'S !!!! I would imagine he see's a lot of pretty sunset's and sunrise's.....what a place to take picture's !!! Thanks.....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Thanks .45!
> 
> I expect to see some photos from yer fishing trip from tomorrow if you and your son are still going out.


Thanks for the support !!! Have to work t'moro... :evil:...... Sometime this weekend though !!... 

I didn't know you were married ???? _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics  . Are those taken at powder mountain? Looks like some pretty cool views. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice, supposed to snow 4 to 8 inches tomarrow above 7000.


----------

